# NYC Bike Shop?



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

Any suggestions for interesting bike shops to visit in Manhattan or Queens? I'm particularly interested in a shop that has a very good shoe selection (as the shops in DC stink for that). Many thanks!


----------



## roadiejorge (Mar 5, 2010)

Sid's Bikes on 19th St has a decent shoe selection but not many come to mind in terms of a large shoe selection though.


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

just a couple of other stores in manhattan with shoes. don't know their exact selection so call them first.

toga bikes - a few locations, but, the largest is on the upper west side

bicycle habitat - on lafayette street (soho area)

nyc velo - on 2nd avenue, between 3rd & 4th

paragon sports - is a multisport store with a bicycling section. they may have something different.

good luck


----------



## FeedTheJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought my bike from SIDS on 34th and 2nd (their other location) They are good people.

To echo what previous people have said, their shoe selection is not gigantic.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Here is a link to a post I made about this same subject a few weeks ago. As far as shoes go, between Toga and Sid's you should be covered.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2612843&postcount=8


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Conrad's in Tudor CIty...coolest proshop in town. Not sure about their shoe selection but a great shop.
EM3


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Thanks, all!*

I ended up in Brooklyn and ended up in front of R&A Cycles. It lived up to its reputation, both good and bad, but it was really an amazing shop to visit. Next time in NYC, I'll visit some of these other shops.


----------



## labmonkey526 (Aug 9, 2009)

It's a little insane cycle pron and a little gruff 70s NYC rolled into one. But man did you see some of those steeds!


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*R&a*

I honestly had not idea I was in R&A until a saw a bunch of Colnago Mapei EPS frames on the ceiling. Even my wife, who is not easily impressed when it comes to bike shops, said that she was seeing a lot of stuff she had only seen in magazines. It was sensory overload.


----------

